# Brat pattys



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

We made some Brat pattys the other day that turned out really good 50 -50 ven and pork and brat seasoning that you get from the butcher or smoke shop ( got ours from Hams buthcher supply in Anoka MN) .. This saves a step for the guy that wants to make his own sausage and not have to deal with the stuffing process. throw them on the grill and eat them like a hamburger. We also bought a patty maker from LEM that worked out really nice, all the pattys came out nice and uniform and indivdually wrapped.....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You can do this with any sausage not smoked.But I like my Venison Brats cooked in beer and onions.....must be in casings to do that.


----------

